# Kettenführung Pudel DH



## Bertomat (13. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

brauche unbedingt Hilfe bzw Tipps zur Kettenführung am Pudel DH. Könnt Ihr mir sagen welche jetzt nun ohne Kompromisse, optimal passt?  Hätte die MRP G2 mini in betracht gezogen.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (15. März 2011)

zur mini kann ich nichts sagen, aber die normale g2 passt nicht optimal. da musst du an einer ecke etwas wegnehmen, dann passt sie allerdings sehr gut und hat bei mir auch nie probleme gemacht.

falls du interesse an einer für den pudel passenden g2 hast, ich würde meine hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertomat (16. März 2011)

Ja das dacht ich mir schon. Glaub ich werd mir jetzt einfach mal die mini holen.
Die Straitline könnte doch auch passen, oder?


----------



## EagleEye (20. März 2011)

ich hab die 77 Designz dran und die passt auch problemlos


----------



## Bertomat (21. März 2011)

Danke für die Info. 77 Designz hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, sieht aber auf deinen Fotos schon ziemlich knapp aus ;-) 
Hat vielleicht sonst noch einer Ideen?


----------



## Frorider Ben (24. März 2011)

Das sieht knapp aus, aber passt gut. Hatte die auch am Pudel DH dran gehabt.


----------

